# Pretty cool Wahoo video



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIXOs-3l7MA

If you watch the video you may or may not notice some things so I'll point out a few of them and even include a tip or two.

1) At the beginning of the video you may notice that the Maurader type lure get pretty good depth at a higher speed, if you look close you will notice the swivel eye on a high speed weight.

Tip, Using the high speed weight will allow you to go a little faster than with the bare lure and still get it below the prop wash.

2) Once the boat steadied out on speed you can see that the lure was running like it should and the rattle noise you hear is being caused by the hooks striking the lure body.

Tip, It's pretty obvious that the rattle noise was nothing but a dinner bell for that fish. If you are going to but the Maurader types lures, buy the ones with a noise maker built into them.

3) At a couple different points in the video you can see the Wahoo trying to spit out the hook.

Tip, Once hooked up keep the line tight, sometimes a Wahoo may rocket towards the boat and then it will be up to the person on the helm to use the boat speed to keep the line tensioned.

4) At 1:58 in the video if you don't blink you will notice that a shark made a brief appearance

Tip, Iif you see the shark going for your Wahoo, free spool/thumb your reel, I know it sounds crazy but it really works because the Wahoo will out swim the shark real quick, the shark may lose interest in the fish once it rockets away. The fish making a run with a little thumb on the spool will keep enough tension so it doesn't throw the hook. Engage the drag again and boat your fish.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That strike was awesome!!!!! Didn't even see the hoo then BAM! That fish was fast!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's my favorite wahoo video, good ol george poveromo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftTlA8ESzVQ


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank Kim. That was a great perspective. Makes you appreciate the power and speed of those wahoo a lot more.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Reminds me of a Mako video I saw. That was great. Thx.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome video, as other said, that strike is amazing!


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent video


----------

